# Bait to catch escaped crickets?



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so not only is there a calling adult male in my wall keeping the whole household awake (I'm not popular at the moment because of this) but then I go and knock the lid off a critter keeper housing loads of small ones and lost 100+. What an absolutely frustrating feeling seeing them all pinging away and me barely even being able to catch one or two. Anyhoo I have constructed a trap using a cricket tub with piece of rubber tubing going into it at a steep angle so they can enter but find it hard to escape. I have already caught about a dozen of the little ones using apple as bait but is there a better bait and what are my chances of catching the calling male? Do they still feed when they are this size? I have read that they are attracted to sweet things like honey and sugar. Would this be worth trying?

Thanks


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I think it is live foods that do sticky traps with attractor pellets in them. They are ace. In the mean time get some honey/sugar water in bowls with steep sides and put them around the house. I managed to drown quite a few this way.


----------

